# Diesel today.



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

He's so handsome, and that scenery is gorgeous!


----------



## Kiki_Michigan (Jul 14, 2008)

He is AWESOME!!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

He's magnificent! Such a handsome boy!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

One of my favorite dogs!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Diesel is a good looking boy!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh what I wouldn't give to spend one day with that Diesel. I LOVE him!!!  

Beautiful pictures, beautiful dog.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Hello Diesel! I've missed seeing Willow and Diesel. I've been so busy this summer that I haven't been on very much. I like your new siggy, but do miss the Winnie The Pooh quote...that line always brings a tear.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

He is a handsome boy. I see Willow shared her mud spa with her big brother.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That Diesel is just gorgeous. Those pictures are frameworthy.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

that Diesel really is one handsome dude


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Beautiful photos of Diesel what a handsome boy.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

He is one handsome boy maybe if you can get to the IRR rescue next year i may get to meet them both.


----------



## LuckOfTheGold (Aug 1, 2008)

WOW he is very handsome


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

You poor thing, having to live near such ugly scenery!  What a beautiful view with a beautiful dog!  You can tell he loves the camera, and the camera loves him back.


----------



## Carmen (Jun 2, 2008)

Gorgeous pic, Diesel is so very handsome.


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

He's such a beautiful dog! thanks for sharing!


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

I just love that gorgeous boy!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

He is a doggie model! What a handsome boy!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Do I see Diesel with muddy feathers? Is his street cred disappearing? Beautiful picture of a very handsome boy


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

OOOOOO DeeeSill u r da hansumest dawgie. Lub emmikins


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Beautiful photos of Diesel what a handsome boy.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Handsome boy and great photos too


----------



## akrein62 (Nov 17, 2007)

Woo Hoo, new Diesel pix. A day without a new picture of Diesel is like a day without sunshine. What a handsome lad.

Andy


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

He is sooo handsome!


----------



## yvettelovesgoldens (Mar 30, 2009)

Great pics, what a great looking guy you have. Looks like he is a happy boy!


----------

